# Deca Setup Help with Splitters and BSF



## productivepixel (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi I'm trying to get my DECA setup working but not sure if I'm doing this right

Here is what i have

2 x HR 23
2 x White Deca bricks
1 x BB Deca (Small black box)
1 x older 2-Way splitter in attic
1 x 2-way splitter (green label)
1 x Slimline Dish (SL3)

The coax from the LNB goes into the attic which hits the older (non green label) 2-way splitter.

One output goes to the living room into the PI and from the PI into the Deca and the deca connects to the HR23

The other output of the splitter goes to the bedroom into a new (green label) 2-way splitter. One output of that splitter goes to the BB Deca and connects to my router. The other output goes to the 2nd deca and into the HR23.

I believe I need to put a BSF on the connection to the PI but do I put on the side coming from the splitter in the attic or on the side going to the deca/reciver

Do I need to replace the attic splitter with a new green label one as well?

I plugged in the short ethernet cord from the 2 white Deca's into the HR23's and they do see each other, but on my system information screen it says "To enable coax networking, disconnect the ethernet cable and reboot the receiver" I tried that on both receivers but they never found each other. 

I don't have the BSF in place yet but it will be here later this week.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You'll need to disregard the message about ethernet, as it doesn't apply.
It would be best to get another green splitter, "BUT" if you swap the locations of what you have, you should be able to get by with what you have. The old one has much more loss between outputs, but with the BB DECA being so close to the other [white] DECA, it should work fine. The green one, having less loss, will work better in the attic.

I might make some changes around the PI. If the coax is short going to the DECA, there have been problems with the DECA [mostly with receivers that have the DECA internally].

While you're swapping splitters, I would look to swap the two cables in the attic so the PI would be on the coax to the other splitter.

Dish --> [this is where a bandstop might be needed]->green splitter --> port 1 ---> PI --> splitter --> BB DECA & DECA/receiver
................................................................................................. port 2 --> DECA/receiver


----------



## productivepixel (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the Reply!

So is the proper network connectivity using the white deca's, BB deca, and HR23's to use the ethernet port from the Deca into the receiver? It seems that every other post I'm reading is doing one way or the other and it's making my brain hurt trying to make sense of it all.



> Dish --> [this is where a bandstop might be needed]->green splitter --> port 1 ---> PI --> splitter --> BB DECA & DECA/receiver
> .................................................. ............................................... port 2 --> DECA/receiver


How do I know if I need a BSF? (I already ordered one and plan to us it so this is more for my knowledge) Are there symptoms you'll see on the receivers that indicate a bandstop is needed?


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Is the LNB green labeled?

basicly the BSF blocks deca from devices that you don't want to get hit by it

a green lable LNB has one built in

a deca device recives the deca signal so you don't need one after the deca (when looking from dish to reciver)

if you had say a swm capable reciver that doesn't have built in deca (H25/HR24/HR34, and I think H24) and it doesn't have an ethernet port then you'd need a BSF so the SWM capable deca incapable wouldn't be hit by the deca signal

or if you had a HR20-100 as it has unique wiring requirements


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

productivepixel said:


> Thanks for the Reply!
> 
> So is the proper network connectivity using the white deca's, BB deca, and HR23's to use the ethernet port from the Deca into the receiver? It seems that every other post I'm reading is doing one way or the other and it's making my brain hurt trying to make sense of it all.
> 
> How do I know if I need a BSF? (I already ordered one and plan to us it so this is more for my knowledge) Are there symptoms you'll see on the receivers that indicate a bandstop is needed?



the 24 models are where the confusion is coming from. With the HR23 [and earlier] you have no other option but to use the ethernet jumper to the DECA.
"To know" if you need the BSF, you'll need to look at the LNB and see if it has a green sticker [which indicates the filter is internal]. Without this, the external should be used, "because" the DECA signal is very powerful and can cause problems with the SWiM, or a receiver SAT tuner that doesn't have a white DECA [or internal].
"If in doubt" use it as there is no downside to having two.


----------

